# [SOLVED] Very random BSOD for about six months now



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

hey guys i'm new here but not new to forums this is my fourth membership i think, and would really appreciate some help. My computer without warning will shut down. Occasionally it will display a bsod but mostly not. After it shuts down, it will reboot. the shut downs are so random its hard to even give a description. other than it mostly happens during gaming, but other times when im browsing the web.

My computer is about six months old and I built it myself. While tirelessly troubleshooting this problem I have already replaced the psu and the motherboard.

here are my specs:

7200/16mb/sata
intel h55hc atx lga1156 motherboard
intel core i3 540
diablotek 750w psu
Sapphire Radeon hd 5770 1gb pcie ddr5 dvi/hdmi
24x sata w/lightscribe5
ocz 4gb ddr3 pc3 2x2gb ram
dual monitors asus 1920x180 21 inch and pnp memorex



any help would be great thank you 

furthermore! here are my error codes and I do have a Belarc advisor report if someone would like me to email it to them: 


```
Dump File         : 021011-48734-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/10/2011 1:56:44 AM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x002b5f51
Parameter 2       : 0x000000ff
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x002b5f51
Caused By Driver  : Unknown_Module_bae40830
Caused By Address : Unknown_Module_bae40830+51bf7d1
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\021011-48734-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 131,072
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 020211-26488-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/2/2011 2:15:07 AM
Bug Check String  : UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000007f
Parameter 1       : 0x00000008
Parameter 2       : 0x807c8750
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+6801a
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\020211-26488-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 131,072
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 013011-24710-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 1/30/2011 9:06:30 PM
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000be
Parameter 1       : 0x9916fd05
Parameter 2       : 0x631d0101
Parameter 3       : 0x83170824
Parameter 4       : 0x0000000a
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+85903
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\013011-24710-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 131,072
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 102410-25880-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/24/2010 7:20:04 PM
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x830326c0
Parameter 3       : 0x9a1208e8
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+2186c0
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\102410-25880-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 102210-22916-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/22/2010 8:03:31 PM
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x97ece093
Parameter 3       : 0xa13ada94
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+ce093
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\102210-22916-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 102110-21325-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/21/2010 12:18:22 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 0x00000031
Parameter 2       : 0x8790f730
Parameter 3       : 0x93f17000
Parameter 4       : 0xaa96804a
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+dcd10
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\102110-21325-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 101710-20701-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/17/2010 2:20:50 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : 0xab4fa58c
Parameter 2       : 0x00000000
Parameter 3       : 0x8302c6c0
Parameter 4       : 0x00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+85903
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\101710-20701-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 100610-16224-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/6/2010 8:18:27 PM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x00000008
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x91f092e3
Caused By Driver  : dxgmms1.sys
Caused By Address : dxgmms1.sys+c2e3
File Description  : DirectX Graphics MMS
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16755 (win7_gdr.110202-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\100610-16224-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 100510-17035-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/5/2010 10:50:58 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 0x00041790
Parameter 2       : 0xc08020c0
Parameter 3       : 0x0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : halmacpi.dll
Caused By Address : halmacpi.dll+5ba9
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\100510-17035-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091610-15412-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/16/2010 9:15:22 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 0xffffffe8
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x82ce557f
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+4682b
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\091610-15412-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090910-21762-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/9/2010 3:02:04 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 0x00041790
Parameter 2       : 0xc080204e
Parameter 3       : 0x0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+b9b2d
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\090910-21762-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090610-16177-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/6/2010 11:04:29 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 0x00041790
Parameter 2       : 0xc0802102
Parameter 3       : 0x0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : halmacpi.dll
Caused By Address : halmacpi.dll+5cca
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\090610-16177-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090210-19515-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/2/2010 12:27:39 AM
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x82ce482f
Parameter 3       : 0x9e223998
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+a582f
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\090210-19515-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 082110-19016-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 8/21/2010 9:28:46 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 0x00041790
Parameter 2       : 0xc08024c0
Parameter 3       : 0x0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+b9b2d
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\082110-19016-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 082110-18532-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 8/21/2010 9:19:59 PM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x925b1f3f
Parameter 3       : 0x96d0e9d4
Parameter 4       : 0x96d0e5b0
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\082110-18532-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 131,072
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 082110-24289-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 8/21/2010 6:45:25 PM
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x82e8228a
Parameter 3       : 0x9fd7f11c
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+26328a
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\082110-24289-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 082110-20763-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 8/21/2010 1:50:52 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : 0x81655020
Parameter 2       : 0x00000001
Parameter 3       : 0x91b9f6ba
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : dxgmms1.sys
Caused By Address : dxgmms1.sys+1521d
File Description  : DirectX Graphics MMS
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16755 (win7_gdr.110202-1503)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\082110-20763-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,160
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 082010-17300-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 8/20/2010 7:48:45 PM
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000be
Parameter 1       : 0x82519be9
Parameter 2       : 0x6909b021
Parameter 3       : 0x8d596c5c
Parameter 4       : 0x0000000b
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+b9be9
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\082010-17300-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145,128
==================================================
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero*

Hi - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)
> 
> ...


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero*

ok i followed the instructions. does that mean the verifier is running right now? I typed in the command to check on the status and some popped up really fast but i couldn't make anything out before it disappeared. if i understand correctly i leave my computer on till i get a stop error? i will leave it running till i get a response. thank you for you help by the way.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero*

To check on status of Verifier - bring up Verifier screen, select lst option -
START | type *verifier*

If BSOD occurs on re-start, it means that Driver Verifier flagged a 3rd party driver. Go into SAFEMODE if possible, copy the dumps from \windows\minidump to Documents, zip them up and attach to post.

Then disable Driver Verifier - 
START | type *cmd.exe* RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "Run as Administrator" | type - 

*verifier /reset*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero*

i checked the dump file and it did not get recorded. I'm going to give it another whirl. It's strange i've tried this a few times now and that one particular fail was the only one. After re-boot now i cannot even tell if it is running because all the settings are back at default.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero*

See if the VERIFIER_ENABLED BSOD is found in one or more areas - 

1. WERCON - 
START | type* view * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

3. Event Viewer -
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Administrative Events

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero [moved from V/7]*

cant say i found anything caused by the verifier. Am I running the verifier properly? side note: I have not had a random shutdown since i've ran it, strange, (knock on wood). 

I feel like I am following the instructions.
i type it in and get it running
check or uncheck everything it says to
click finish then reboot
then i just log on normally and it's as if nothing happened
no pop ups or anything not saying that's wrong, i just don't know

but yeah thats what i do I hope that's the right way.
I have not had a shutdown since that blue screen during reboot
and now I cant even find that error code. GRRR!


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero [moved from V/7]*

new developments: I went an entire 5 days without any problems whatsoever. That was a shock to me cause it would usually happen once as hour or so. It happened today however just in the old way it used to. I ran the windows memory repair tool and I did fail two of the tests. where I go from here I am not sure. That's why I'm turning to you guys!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero [moved from V/7]*

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero [moved from V/7]*

ran the test with great success ( very easy program to use) and as it turns out one of my RAM sticks had 2 errors while the other one had zero. And to be sure it wasnt the slot I ran them both in the same spot. I took a picture of the results. So now what?









sorry it took so long had to find a blank cd. borrowed one from a buddy.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero [moved from V/7]*

Bad RAM stick must be replaced. RMA if under warranty.

You can run system on the one good one for now, but of course system performance will be decreased.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero [moved from V/7]*



jcgriff2 said:


> Bad RAM stick must be replaced. RMA if under warranty.
> 
> You can run system on the one good one for now, but of course system performance will be decreased.
> 
> ...




hey thank so much for sticking with me through this it means a lot. i will recommend this sight to others. i have been on bleepingcomputer pchelp and other forums, this is by far the best. It is a relief to finally find out what was causing this problem. It has been doing this since I first built it, never knew what it was till now guess my RAM was doa.

luckily my RAM sticks have a lifetime warranty, and will replace the bad one immediately.

thank you again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Very random BSOD for about six months now still at ground zero [moved from V/7]*

You're most welcome. Glad to be of help.

Thank you for the kind words and compliments on behalf of TSF!

Good Luck with the RAM RMA.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

